# Rauhe & Verbrannte Zunge seit Tagen



## seanbuddha (10. Oktober 2010)

Liebe Buffies.
Ich habe ein kleines Problem. Meine Zunge ist seit Tagen Rauh und "Verbrannt".
Kann mir irgendjemand helfen und sagen was es sein könnte? Hatte soetwas noch nie.

Mfg
Sean

[Achja und Google hat nix ausgespuckt]


----------



## Dracun (10. Oktober 2010)

Das nennt man Zungensyphillis  
Nee keine Ahnung am besten mal zum HNO oder Allgemeinmediziner am Montag


----------



## Haggelo (10. Oktober 2010)

Evtl. eine Allergie.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Evtl. eine Allergie.



Wogegen denn bitteschön? Hab in den letzten Tagen nichts aussergewöhnliches gegessen...hmmm


----------



## Dracun (10. Oktober 2010)

Oder man sollte keine heißen Grillkohlenbriketts lutschen


----------



## Deanne (10. Oktober 2010)

Mangelerscheinungen. Sehr wahrscheinlich. 

Ich hatte als Jugendliche die gleichen Probleme, weil ich damals eine Zeit lang wenig gegessen habe. Ich würde dir raten, einen Bluttest machen zu lassen. 
Sprech deinen Arzt direkt darauf an, dann kann getestet werden, ob dir irgendwas fehlt.

Edit: In den letzten Tagen Ananas oder Mango gegessen? Darauf reagieren viele Menschen mit ähnlichen Symptomen.


----------



## Haggelo (10. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wogegen denn bitteschön? Hab in den letzten Tagen nichts aussergewöhnliches gegessen...hmmm



Hast du vl exotische Blumen im Mund gehabt ?

Spaß beiseite.

Das was du an Symptomen beschreibst deutet auf vieles hin... Typisch sind allerdings Allergien. 
An deiner Stelle würde ich ( wenn du es wirklich schon länger als 1-2 Tage hast ) mal zum Arzt gehen.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Oktober 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Mangelerscheinungen. Sehr wahrscheinlich.
> 
> Ich hatte als Jugendliche die gleichen Probleme, weil ich damals eine Zeit lang wenig gegessen habe. Ich würde dir raten, einen Bluttest machen zu lassen.
> Sprech deinen Arzt direkt darauf an, dann kann getestet werden, ob dir irgendwas fehlt.
> ...



Ne das von Anananas kenn ich^^ Naja werd dann doch mal zum Arzt gehn. Gute is das meine Schwester beim Hnoarzt arbeitet..
Aber ersma nochn bissl warten.


----------



## TheGui (10. Oktober 2010)

Eventuel zu viel gesoffen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Oktober 2010)

Eventuell mal zu einem Arzt gehen? O_o


----------



## Aeonflu-X (10. Oktober 2010)

Du hast den Byrus in dir.

(Stephen King - Dreamcatcher)






Ehm..

Was hast du hier für Antworten erwartet?

Dass ein Arzt hier ganz zufällig im Forum rumschwirrt und dir dann halt per Webcam Session sagt was dir fehlt?

Geh morgen einfach zum Arzt und gut is.


----------



## MasterXoX (10. Oktober 2010)

Also meine Zunge is manchmal verbrannt wenn ich zu heiß esse ^^


----------



## TheGui (10. Oktober 2010)

er hatt einfach zu tief ins glas geschaut!


----------



## Davatar (11. Oktober 2010)

Weniger an Kakteen lutschen!


----------



## Konov (11. Oktober 2010)

Haste dich verbrannt oder nicht? Sonst halt einfach mal zum Arzt gehen ^^


----------



## Ellesmere (11. Oktober 2010)

Möglichkeit wäre auch noch ein Pilz. Pilzinfektionen sind relativ harmlos und kommen für gewöhnlich nur bei abwerrgeschwächten Menschen vor, aber möglich ist es. 
Nichtsdesdotrotz ist ein Artzbesuch die aller erste Wahl 
P.s.
KLär uns doch bitte hinter her auf, was es ist ^^


----------

